# Govt Grants for Steam Cleaners



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

I have been shopping around for a steam cleaner and one vendor that I visited said that the government have grants available for people switching to steam rather than using water. They give you a percentage back of the cost. So has anyone heard of this or been successfull in applying and what machines are in it, if it actually exists. As my search has not found any info.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

After a few minutes on Google I could not find anything. Do you have the link to the vendors site


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

arco are doing this if you look in there catalogue


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Most of the steam vapour machines on the list are very expensive. We are talking into the thousands of pounds. 1 particular machine that I looked at was £5,000 before the allowance, which you have to jump through hoops for. Im sure for a mid sized business it would be fine.
Heres the link: http://www.businesslink.gov.uk/bdot...363&r.l2=1086021901&r.s=tl&topicId=1084216413

Steve


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Grants for water efficient products seems like a good idea to me. However the criteria *Efficient industrial steam cleaning machines that are pressurised and operate at a minimum of 4 bar, boiler pressure with a power rating of 2kW and above are eligible for the ECA* of minimum of 4 bar sounds might be a bit of overkill for detailing but I am not a professional so I could be completely wrong.

http://wtl.defra.gov.uk/criteria.as...&technology=00030018&page=5&tech=000300180002


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

This was the machine I was looking at
http://www.matrixcleaningsystems.co.uk/so4500_product_detail.php
its running at 4.5 bar so meets one criteria.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

k4ith said:


> This was the machine I was looking at
> http://www.matrixcleaningsystems.co.uk/so4500_product_detail.php
> its running at 4.5 bar so meets one criteria.


There is a list on the link I posted of the qualifying machines.. I got the impression that it was fro business users only, but I could be wrong.


----------

